# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Mike Tyson, boksieri që nuk njohu kundërshtar!

## Redi

Tyson bie ne tapet dhe nenshkruan keshtu humbjen e rradhes.

Nje zhurme qe donte te behej legjende, ndersa nje heshtje qe shpallet e tille.  

Lenox Lewis, nje nga tre boksieret e vetem ne historine e boksit qe e ka rifituar titullin boteror per tre here pasi e ka humbur.

Rralle here spektakolar tashme emri i tij mendoj se do te gjendet krasas atyre te Muhamed Ali, Joe Fraizer, Foreman etj.

Tyson mbeti vetem nje zhurme publicistike.

----------


## Shanon

Redi mendoj se te pakten per nje here te vetme ne jeten e tij Tayson u soll tamam me dinjitet. Gjithsesi pavaresisht nga humbja mendoj /ideja ime) se do te kerkoje revanshin. nuk mendoj se eshte humbja e nje legjende pasi mos harrojme se Tayson nuk eshte ushtruar ne box prej shume e shume kohesh (kater vjet ne burg per perdhunim), gjashte muaj per rrahje dhe forma sportive nese nuk e mban te le. gjithsesi une jam per revanshin sepse pavaresisht nga humbja mendoj se tayson ka te gjitha mundesite per te qene perkrah Muhamed Alise (persa i perket sportit pavaresisht se eshte antipatik ne veprime) Tayson eshte nje nder me te medhenjte.

----------


## Redi

Shanon, nje gje e tille mund te thuehj per Tyson vite me pare dhe asgje nga ato qe ka bere nuk mund te jete e justifikueshme. Jo vetem kaq, por qe te futesh ne legjende duhet shume e shume me teper.

Tyson beri buje ne fillim per menyren spektakolare me te cilen mbyllte takimet. Nuk kishte fjale dhe i gjithe takimi zgjaste pak caste.
Tyson u shpall kampion bote ne moshen me te re qe mund te jete shpallur ndonjehere ndonje boksier, por me vone filluan peripecite.
Edhe Muhamed Ali beri burg, pro kjo nuk e pengoi qe te rikthehet ne ring dhe te rifitoje titullin e humbur.

Per Tyson kam patur repspekt dhe me kane pelqyer dikur ndeshjet e tij, por tani me eshte shperfytyruar komplet. Me ngjane me teper me ndonej gorrille pa pike personaliteti dhe dinjiteti. Ben mire te terhiqet nga ringu.

Ne legjende per mendimin tim ka hyre tashme Lenox Lewis. Kurre nuk beri buje te madhe pasi ndryshe nga Tyson, ndeshjet e Lewis kane zgjatur shume dhe nuk kane qene shpesh here spektakolare.
Megjithate Lewis megjithese ne moshe jo te vogel e ka rifituar titullin boteror 3 here pasi e ka humbur dhe eshte pare qe kur impenjohet nuk mund ti dale kush me pare.

Gjithashtu nga karakteri eshte e kunderta e Tyson, pasi eshte i qete dhe jo zhurmaxhi, nuk ndihet dhe eshte me fisnik. 
He, eshte edhe Anglez dhe jo gangster getosh si Tyson.

----------


## Shanon

hihih sa me zjarr i merr gjerat o yllo :buzeqeshje:  amon mer se desh na hengre po une prape se ndryshoj mendimin tim :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Redi

Zjarrin e ruaj per te tjera gjera un o yllo. Ketu thjesht shkruajta ato qe me erdhen ne mendje pa u menduar se mund te te haja ty. :i qetë:  Po flasim per box apo per balet??? :konfuz:

----------


## TironciScrub

hahaha

pak a shume bie dakort me ty redi. megjithate smendoj se lewis mund ti afrohet (tani per tani )legjendave te boksit si ali, frasier,foreman etj.
nuk medoj se rifitimi titullit 3 here eshte ndonje gje per tu mburrur. ashtu do te ishte nqs nuk do ta humbte fare titullin. mendoj se ajo menyre veprimi tregon nje nenvleftesim te kundershtarit dhe nje mosmarrje seriozisht e ndeshjes se rradhes.
sa per tyson ka humbur rrespektin dhe tifon time ( dhe besoj te shume te tjereve) kur u soll si kafshe barbare me holyfield. i still cant get out of my mind him spitting evanders ear out !!! yackkk

me rrespekt Scrub

----------


## Shanon

hemmmmmmmm Redi je shume larg se do flisnim per gje tjeter lol  :shkelje syri:

----------


## StormAngel

Ish kampioni i Botes ne Heavy Weight,Mike "Iron" Tyson,mbreme ne raundin e katerte hum me knock out nga anglezi Danny Williams.
Pash edhe ndeshjen e Layla Ali,e cila tani per tani eshte kampion apsolut ne boksin e femrave dhe nuk ka asnje humbje.
Mua kjo puna e Tajsonit mu duk pak si pune e rregullume,apo ndoshta mosha e ben te veten,nuk e di.

----------


## Davius

Mike Tyson of the United States sits on the canvas after being knocked out by Danny Williams of Great Britain in their heavyweight fight in Louisville, July 30, 2004

----------


## Davius

Mike Tyson, right, falls to the canvas after getting knocked out by England's Danny Williams in the fourth round of their heavyweight fight at the Freedom Hall in Louisville, Kentucky, Friday July 30, 2004. Referee Dennis Alfred is at left.

----------


## leci

Me vjen keq ta shoh kete fenomen te boksit duek perfunduar karrieren ne kete menyre.
Ndoshta akti i fundit qe duhet te beje eshte te terhiqet.

Eshte nje i madh ne historine e ketij sporti.

----------


## kolombi

Ashtu si dhe Leci ndjej keqardhje per boksierin me te madh qe njohu njerezimi pas legjendarit Ali.
Edhe dielli perendon kur i vjen ora.
Ora e Majk Tajsonit ka kohe qe ka ardhur,thjesht edhe i skaduar kerkojne te fitojne miliona ne kurriz te nje historie qe vec zhgarravitet dhe i mjeri Tajson me dashje apo pa dashje firmos kete akt.
Kujtoj Majkun e dikurshen dhe dridhem pas nje monitori,jo me kundeshtaret brenda litareve te nje ringu.
Si ndryshojne kohet...........

----------


## Piranha

Jam Edhe Une Nje Fan I Mike " Iron " Tyson Dhe Me Erdhi Shume Keq Jo Per Humbjen E Tij Por Per Motivin E Kesaj Ndeshjeje.....mike Edhe Pse Humbi Per Mua Mbetet Nje Kampion Dhe Se Besoj Se Do Te Kete Te Tille Ne Te Ardhmen E Boksit.... Mike = The Best =  :me kurore:

----------


## Moltisanti

mike tayson oshte nje nga boksjeret qe adhuroj me shume ,,edhe pse humi mrome sdo te thote gjo,ai eshte dhe do ngelet 1shi per mu ,kohet e fundit ka pasur shume veshtiresi ne jeten e tij ,aq sa e ka detyruar te fleje me shume neper shoqni ,se edhe shpi nuk ka pas ku me nejt ,sepse burokracia amerikone sic e nxorri nga rruga edhe i dha emer ,ashu edhe po ja mer emrin duke fiksu njerez te ndryshem qe ti hyjne ne jeten private si e si qe mike tayson te reagoje ,edhe masanaj te perfundoje ose ne burg ose duke lare borxhet e gjygjeve qe skan te marume,,,prandaj dhe ai u detyru me 3 muj stervitje te boje i neshje per perfitime te cilat i nevojiten per momentin !!!

pershendetje

----------


## StormAngel

Do na mbetet i gravuar ne memorie si 20 vjecari,kampion i botes ne Heavye Weight!
Mike is the best!

----------


## Saint-Simone

TE vjen keq kur sheh Tyson ne kete gjendje. Por vete e ka fajin...

----------


## StormAngel

Sa interesant,sote ne gazete lexova deklaraten e Tyson ku thote:"Do ta nokautoj Williams".  :ngerdheshje: 
Sa ndryshe nga kjo ndodhi.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## BlEdIi

> Sa interesant,sote ne gazete lexova deklaraten e Tyson ku thote:"Do ta nokautoj Williams". 
> Sa ndryshe nga kjo ndodhi.


Qe te flasesh duhet te kesh ndjekur ndeshjen dhe jo te lexosh....apo e kam gabim?
Nqs nje nga ju e ka par ndeshjen u pa qart se ca i beri Tyson ne raundin e par Williams...po ashtu do keni par dhe kur u demtua ne kemb.
Megjithate ajo qe do te bej Tyson tani eshte qe te mos jetoi sic jetoi vitin e fundit.
Dhe mos harroni qe boksi sot nuk ka te bej shum me forcen apo shkathtesin,ka te bej me bastet qe luhen ne vegas.
Tyson dua ta shikoi prap ne ring dhe nqs do dal perseri (si te thoi ai don kingu qe i mori milionat kur ishte ne burg) do shikoni Tysonin e par.

----------


## StormAngel

Bledii,
Nuk mohova qe ne raundet e para Tyson ishte dominant,dhe nese lexon postet me larte te mijat do te shohish se kam nje doze skepticizmi per fitoren e Williams,
Per mua boksi ka dy kampion: Muhamed Ali dhe Mike Tyson,pa marre parasysh qe te dy nuk jane me ne skene bossat e boksit.
Secili fillim ka fund,vetem me vjen keq qe ndoshta fundi i Tysonit eshte i keq.
Cdo te mire

----------


## kolombi

Dje degjova ne radio nje emision enkas per Tyson.Nder te tjera u fol per borxhet e tij qe arrin shifren skizofrenike 40 million dollare.Nga ndeshja me ate tipin Williams mori 8 milione dollare i mungojne 32 te tjera qe do te thote se do ta shohim serisht ne ring.Kesaj here pa i interesuar lavdia por vetem dollaret.

----------

